# Average draw length and bow length of female Oly archers



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the average height and draw length of the elite Olympic female archers? I was also curious how long their recurves are. From photos it really looks like the Korean women are shooting 25" risers with long limbs. Was curious about arrow speeds they get with what must be shortish draw lengths and 70" bows.

Thanks for any info.

I only ask this because I'm 5-9 and only draw 27". I've never liked short limbs and actually find mediums to give me better arrow speed than shorts. I've even shot long limbs that seems quicker than short limbs at my short draw length. Many will tell you shorts are the way to go to get speed. But that's not my finding. This is why I'm curious about the women. They have arm spans like mine.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stone - 

While Physics dictates that a shorter limb/tighter arc should give more speed, with modern materials, the difference will be on the order of a few fps, literally a few fps, if that much.

I have no idea what the elite female shooters are using, but I base bow length on draw length, regardless of gender.
With a 27" draw, a 25" riser + medium limbs for a 68" bow would not be out of the question.
Like wise, a 23" riser + long limbs for a 68" might be slightly smoother and a fps or two slower - maybe. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

according to the info on the World cup videos, they shoot approx 26.5 to 27.5 inch arrows and shoot 36 to 44lbs. 


Chris


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Hopefully, GT and Vittorio will post in this thread because they are the regular posters who are most likely to really know.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i'm also quite interested in the answers to the OPs query..

as a senior male i have always related my game more with the female athletes in golf and archery rather than their male counterparts who are "playing a game i'm not familiar with"....

my arrows are 29" long and with my heaviest limbs(Borders HEX5) i have a max of 37.5# on my fingers..

i am only 5'6" and use a 25" riser with medium limbs although i sometimes switch to long limbs for indoors..

these are working fine for me as long as i do my part..

i also check on the equipment specs of the ladies on the LPGA tour and they're pretty much close to mine..


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

as a female barebow archer i'm also interested in the average draw length and bow length of female olympic archers.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I was mainly interested because I'm of the same physical stature as the ladies and I only shoot 40# max. Mostly I shoot 38-39# outside. I was also curious as to what limb lengths they use. It really looks in photos like they use long limbs but it's impossible to tell by sight.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I believe this was answered sometime in the past and the general idea was that the Asian women needed the shallow string angle to get nose contact with a front of chin anchor. It was about the face shape more than any thought to efficiency.

I draw 28.75" with my anchor just on the side of the front of my chin. With long limbs I need to hold my head tilted back a little too much to avoid a lot of pressure on my nose. With mediums the pressure is slight but consistent.
I have a Northern European face which generally has the jaw line behind the nose, quite opposite to the Asian face.

-Grant


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm a 27" draw as well, and have shot both 66" combos, as well as 68". It's interesting, I've shot best with shorts/25", but found a 68" "comfier"... So much so that my form was given room to be a bit sloppier so I've returned to the relative "crispness" of shorts happily.

I'd love to see what Korean women shoot, but as covered above string angle may play the largest role in deciding.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I'm not an elite Oly. female archer, but I'm a fair shot. I'm 60 yrs old and am 5'11" and was surprised to find this summer at National Target, that I was the only one in my age division who shot over 30# (I shoot 32). I shoot a 25" Hoyt formula riser with medium limbs. I have a 27 1/2" draw length.
Interesting point about the Korean ladies using longer bows for the string angle so they can touch their noses -- I don't have that problem ;-)


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> Well, I'm not an elite Oly. female archer, but I'm a fair shot. I'm 60 yrs old and am 5'11" and was surprised to find this summer at National Target, that I was the only one in my age division who shot over 30# (I shoot 32). I shoot a 25" Hoyt formula riser with medium limbs. I have a 27 1/2" draw length.
> Interesting point about the Korean ladies using longer bows for the string angle so they can touch their noses -- I don't have that problem ;-)


"but I'm a fair shot."
Masters 60+ Natl Champ - I'd say you're more than just 'a fair shot'.


----------

